# Setting up a low cost CO2 System !



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am starting new fresh water tank, it is a 12 gallon fluval edge . it will be a planted tank and I want to go with COs system this time instead of dosing excel!

All the complete Co2 systems in the vancouver market are over 220$, I am not sure why, because the a good regulator + Diffuser is about 60$-70$ (included shipping) and a 5lb tank is about 60$ in the market.

I already have very nice Diffuser and here what I found on ebay for regulators, I am just wondering if someone could help me out choosing one:

1-







AQUARIUM / PLANT TANK PAINTBALL CO2 TANK ADAPTER DIY + GAUGE GAGE 14.95$ free shipping

2-







Co2 Dual Gauged Magnetic Valve SOLENOID Regulator Manometer for Aquarium Plant 58.88 free shipping

3-







Aquarium CO2 Simple Regulator - Diffuser Adjuster water plant fish tank moss crs 21.99 free shipping

4-







 Intense regulator Co2 Plant Aquarium CO2 Regulator Manometer Diffuser Atomize 55.68 free shipping

Thanks,
Arash


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Where can you find a 5lb CO2 tank for $60?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

5 lb. Aluminum Co2 Tank


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

74.22 shipped to Point Roberts border


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Aquarium CO2 Simple Regulator - Diffuser Adjuster water plant fish tank moss crs 21.99 free shipping

+







5 lb. Aluminum Co2 Tank 74.22 shipped

21.99 + 74.22 = $96.21

what do you think ? should I go for it?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

No you should not go for it. That little "regulator", which isn't even a regulator, won't handle the amount of pressure coming out of a 5lb tank. Plus you wouldn't be able to connect it to the tank anyways.



arash53 said:


> Aquarium CO2 Simple Regulator - Diffuser Adjuster water plant fish tank moss crs 21.99 free shipping
> 
> +
> 
> ...


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

arash53 said:


> 74.22 shipped to Point Roberts border


Is that including gas and time as well? Say $30 worth of gas and half a days worth of missed work, well over $120 for a 5lb tank. Border customs fee as well?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

No border custom free for 60$
and its only 35KM x 2 = 70KM so its about 10$ gas 
no missed work ,it takes about 2 hours max with traffic ,and the are open till 6 so I could go there after work


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

No Solenoid? I dont believe those regulators will fit, those are designed for paintball co2 containers.

For regs i would use this, http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...ulator-people-who-like-build-their-own-35431/

If solenoid its around 60 ish, jl has theirs here http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/cr-pcsol/Solenoid+Valve+for+CO2+Regulator.html

Think about a diffuser $5, Bubble counter around $15, Needle Valve $10-20, you also might need some fittings to connect the regulator to ur solenoid if you get one or to your needle valve.

For a full set up it gets pretty expensive, thats the reason why on the market their usually around that price.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea you are right ,f I'll try classification for used setup to if I could find a good setup for good price .



blurry said:


> No Solenoid? I dont believe those regulators will fit, those are designed for paintball co2 containers.
> 
> For regs i would use this, http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...ulator-people-who-like-build-their-own-35431/
> 
> ...


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-10lb-co2-kit-42937/


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

vdub said:


> Where can you find a 5lb CO2 tank for $60?


Aw fireguard in port moody sells co2 bottles filled for around that price. When you buy online they can't be shipped full. So keep that in mind


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The basic Co2 regulator, needle valve, solonoid combo made by milwakee j&l sells for $100. I bought this and a 10lb bottle filled from Aw fireguard. It came to $208 all together. That's the cheapest I could find without buying made in china crap online. Easier to deal with local shops if you end up having a problem with the regulator later down the line.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just checked the J&L website , they have :

Aluminum CO2 Cylinder - 5 Pound = 89$
Milwaukee CO2 Regulator with Needle Valve & Solenoid package 103$

5-Pound Cylinder, CO2 Regulator, Needle Valve & Solenoid Package 254$

what is for the extera 60$ ?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a different type of regulator and needle valve. That's why the price is different.


I'd suggest in the long run it's better to stick with a 5 or 10 pound CO2 setup. They are more durable than the paintball setup, and requires less refilling compared to the paintball setups due to size. Also, the smaller regulators for paintball setups are often not that good unless you pay a lot more. Usually those cheap ones are difficult to get down to 1 bubble per second, less consistant, no solenoid valve, etc...

Plus, if you decide on getting multiple planted tanks, it's easier to get a manifold for a larger system and still not have to worry about upgrading to a larger CO2 tank (unless you set up many tanks or larger planted tanks where you will need a lot more CO2). Also, for paintball, refilling a small tank may cost $8-10. For a 5 pound tank, a refill may be between $15-$20. For what you get, the 5 or 10 pound tank is way better.

I may be biased as I sell 5 and 10 pound CO2 setups, but I did use a paintball set up once, and have spoken to a few friends who have tried the paintball setup and they all don't like it compared to the 5 pound and larger CO2 systems. That being said, the paintball setup is better than doing the yeast method....lol 

Good luck


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

arash53 said:


> Just checked the J&L website , they have :
> 
> Aluminum CO2 Cylinder - 5 Pound = 89$
> Milwaukee CO2 Regulator with Needle Valve & Solenoid package 103$
> ...


If I remember right. The kit comes with a different regulator than the milwakee. I've had my milwakee for 3 years and never had a problem with it. You will still need to buy a diffuser. Neither kits include them.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Cheap set up 10 pund co2 http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ifieds-27/fs-33-long-tank-stand-set-up-45641/


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

blurry said:


> Cheap set up 10 pund co2 http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ifieds-27/fs-33-long-tank-stand-set-up-45641/


Thank you
Bought this setup for 100$ , its full 10lb setup with full tank 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

